# postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter

## mjgeiger

Hi,

I am logged as root and I keep the following error messages:

```
postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/(some number).(some number): No such file or directory
```

The (some number) is just some random number, they have had different ranges every time I reboot my computer.

If anyone has any ideas on how to resolve this, please let me know.

Thanks!

----------

## vicay

 *mjgeiger wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I am logged as root and I keep the following error messages:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hello, 

what are the permissions of /var/spool/postfix/maildrop?

could you please list the content of the maildrop directory too?

Best regards

vicay

----------

## mjgeiger

There is no /var/spool/postfix/maildrop.

should i create it, and if i do, what should i set the permissions to?

thanks,

matt

----------

## vicay

 *mjgeiger wrote:*   

> There is no /var/spool/postfix/maildrop.
> 
> should i create it, and if i do, what should i set the permissions to?
> 
> thanks,
> ...

 

Hello again,

oops, if you did a proper postfix install with emerge, this should not

happen :-/

I hope, the other directories exist at least. 

you might want to create the maildrop directory

manually. The owner has to be the postfix user (postfix), the 

ownergroup should be "postdrop" per default.

drwx-wx---    2 postfix  postdrop       35 Oct 23 15:20 maildrop

please set the permissions as in the example above and restart

your postfix-system.

If there were no other problems with your install, it should work

now...

Best regards 

vicay

----------

## mjgeiger

i just created the directory and the errors stopped, i will re-emerge it later tonight and post what has happened.

thanks

----------

## RockHound

 *mjgeiger wrote:*   

> i just created the directory and the errors stopped, i will re-emerge it later tonight and post what has happened.

 

So did the error turn up again? Got the same problem. Wondering what I did wrong with emerging postfix...

----------

## profit

Just ran into this problem myself. emerge postfix did not create the necessary directories.

Edit:

Looks like the answer is to run

/etc/postfix/post-install create-missing

----------

## axnotizes

For some reason, post-install is placed in /usr/share/postfix/doc instead of /etc/postfix. Just moved it back to /etc/postfix then "postfix check" should run fine.

----------

## udippel

May I doubt this? wx, but no read ?? At least, looks very strange !

If you are sure, please confirm !!

drwx-wx---    2 postfix  postdrop       35 Oct 23 15:20 maildrop

please set the permissions as in the example above and restart

your postfix-system.

Btw. I had the same problem, followed the advice (set 770) and now it looks like no more errors.

----------

## vicay

Hello,

yeah, the maildrop directory is only writeable.

so the postdrop program is able to put mail in there

but not able to read the other peoples locally injected mails.

 :Smile: 

best regards

vicay

----------

